# Power Supply Need



## macho84 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi I am in real confusion that most of the power supply is only 70-90% efficiency. But we cannot calculate these and buy a powersupply . Say a system need 500 watts we could buy 550 watts or max 600 watts. Let it be a idle load or full load when it attains peak we can determine say process hungry apps we may use daily or some rare occasions. As we need to be prepared. But in most  cases the gpu manufactures do not say the actual consumption of the card in real load instead say the total pc power . Which also not specific. As there are Bronze certified , Silver certified, gold certified. Which are variable efficiency. Doesnt mean that they cant provide full capacity but will have some ups and down. I had read few forums on PSU review say the are able to get more wattage than mentioned but in practical the rated is just a safer side and optimal output which over long run would not damage any component. 

No such proper tools to measure what the delivering wattage of the pc. Is there any manufactures giving a feature to display the total consumption of load it should be a must feature . They say its certified how do a end user measure it. there need to be a point where we can measure or a tool to display or atleast board manufatures should be able to calculate. even its impossible to do in certain scenarios .As costing will increase a bit as well many may not welcome due to costing factor but gamers and enth people who wanted to know what we are going to use we can get it. Buying one and not able to use in long run is merly a waste of money.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 15, 2011)

there are reputable websites as well as forums which post detailed reviews of good ,not so good & bad PSU s. They have the equipments required but it will be  a waste money for a normal home-PC user to get those costly equipments to measure power consumption.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree if a mf can set a standard in the psu to add as aditional functionality it would be great. Future computing is going to be power conscious. As every other fuel is becoming costly only left is power will also likely to hike in near future as all demand keeps on growing


----------



## baccilus (Nov 15, 2011)

The best indicator of the Power will be from the wall socket itself because there is UPS too between the Computer Power supply and the main power and it has variable power efficiency too.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 15, 2011)

macho84 said:


> They say its certified how do a end user measure it. there need to be a point where we can measure or a tool to display



U need Kill A Watt meter to monitor the power drawn from the socket..


----------



## macho84 (Nov 16, 2011)

As I am thinking of going for high power gpu later after seeing CF will do the neat job and so i can save some extra amount if i need to invest for 15+ card will also be old after 1 year . But this setup will it be suffice for atleast 1 year. I will buy good card later next year


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

Replace your CM Extreme Power Plus 600w please. It sucks.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Hi I am in real confusion that most of the power supply is only 70-90% efficiency. But we cannot calculate these and buy a powersupply . Say a system need 500 watts we could buy 550 watts or max 600 watts. .



Did u mean to say that 80% efficiency means a 500W psu will deliver 400W at full load then u r wrong buddy read this quoted from wikipedia


Spoiler



Computer power supplies are generally about 70–75% efficient.[4] That means in order for a 75% efficient power supply to produce 75 W of DC output it would require 100 W of AC input and dissipate the remaining 25 W in heat. Higher-quality power supplies can be over 80% efficient; higher energy efficient PSU's waste less energy in heat, and requires less airflow to cool, and as a result will be quieter. Google's server power supplies are more than 90% efficient.[3] HP's server power supplies have reached 94% efficiency.[5] Standard PSUs sold for server workstations have around 90% efficiency, as of 2010.
It's important to match the capacity of a power supply to the power needs of the computer. The energy efficiency of power supplies drops significantly at low loads. Efficiency generally peaks at about 50–75% load. The curve varies from model to model (examples of how this curve looks can be seen on test reports of energy efficient models found on the 80 PLUS website). As a rule of thumb for standard power supplies it is usually appropriate to buy a supply such that the calculated typical consumption of one's computer is about 60% of the rated capacity of the supply provided that the calculated maximum consumption of the computer does not exceed the rated capacity of the supply. Note that advice on overall power supply ratings often given by the manufacturer of single component, typically graphics cards, should be treated with great skepticism. These manufacturers want to minimize support issues due to under rating of the power supply specifications and advise customers to use a more powerful power supply to avoid these issues.
Various initiatives are underway to improve the efficiency of computer power supplies. Climate savers computing initiative promotes energy saving and reduction of greenhouse gas emissions by encouraging development and use of more efficient power supplies. 80 PLUS certifies power supplies that meet certain efficiency criteria, and encourages their use via financial incentives. On top of that the businesses end up using less electricity to cool the PSU and the computer's themselves and thus save an initially large sum(i.e. incentive + saved electricity = higher profit)


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ yup.

Example....an 80% efficient 800 watt PSU will deliver 800 watts with 80% efficiency.  This means, it will pull 1000 watts from the wall socket to deliver 800 watts to the computer.

200 watts get consumed during AC to DC conversion.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 16, 2011)

As said I had upgrade to gs800. I am going to post in the show off sec soon. Not much photos but real videos. I missed taking the photo of gpu.

One thing sucks is the hdd sata power is one single long cable which really sucks


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 16, 2011)

^^But'um why GS800 ? Whats ur budget?


----------



## macho84 (Nov 21, 2011)

No mega as i already had a gr8 effect over  the psu. So went the decent one. Not big but little bite on pocket. Its fine when you need a decent rig without issues need a better psu. Its might be an overkill as of now but long run when i run 7 series card this will become bare minimum. SO i went for it. 

I had one query even when i run low power consumption will still be wasting so much of power. As i am now worried will i be wasting power with this psu. Though its 85% only at consumable power right.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 22, 2011)

macho84 said:


> No mega as i already had a gr8 effect over  the psu. So went the decent one. Not big but little bite on pocket. Its fine when you need a decent rig without issues need a better psu. Its might be an overkill as of now but long run when i run 7 series card this will become bare minimum. SO i went for it.
> 
> I had one query even when i run low power consumption will still be wasting so much of power. As i am now worried will i be wasting power with this psu. Though its 85% only at consumable power right.



What i was trying to say is, 'why GS series, TX would be better'

*Here* is the answer for ur ques.


----------

